# Kein Ton mehr bei Adobe Premiere Pro 7



## coro (8. Juli 2004)

Hey ho,
habe ein riesendickes Problem und zwar arbeite ich gerade ein Urlaubsvideo auf und das muss fertig, bin auch fast soweit nur jetzt stresst Premiere von Adobe, mit dem ich doch sonst immer so gut zufrieden gewesen bin, also foldenges Problem:

Habe den Film soweit geschnitten und mit entsprechenden effekten versehen. Im Vorschaufenster wird das auch alle korrekt dargestellt, vom Video her. Anfangs hat er auch im Vorschaufenster neben dem Video auch Audio wiedergegeben.  Seit neuestem macht er das aber nicht mehr sondern ist einfach still, kein rauschen kein nichts, auch wenn ich den Film expotiere tut sich nix. 
Erstaunlich ist, dass er nur die Audio Dateien nicht abspielt, die auch zum entsprechenden Bildmaterial gehören, füge ich einen Song oder etwas derartiges ein wird dies sowohl im Vorschaufenster als auch nachm Rendern ausgegeben.

Habe im Netz noch nichts gefunden was mich in diesem Fall weitergebracht hat, hoffe also hier auf Hilfe. Das komische ist, dass es vor ein paar Tagen (einem Tag) noch ging,  dann kam das Problem. Selbst eine Neuinstallation half nicht weiter ...


Hoffe auf Rat
danke
coro


----------



## sheby (9. Juli 2004)

Wüsste im Moment keine Antwort...

Aber eine Frage an dich: Ist die Audiodatei deines Videos noch im Projekt oder könnte es sein, dass du sie ausversehen gelöscht hast? Will dich nicht als Schussel hinstellen, aber es könnte ja sein, dass dusie zufällig gelöscht hast.

Oder hast du die Audiodatei nicht auf der Spur 1 und hast noch zusätzlichen Sound auf Spur 1 oder einer höheren Spur gelegt?


----------



## coro (10. Juli 2004)

nein, gelöscht hab ich da nix, die Audiospur wird nach wie vor angezeigt, und weder auf Spur eins noch auf Spur zwei gepielt.

... einfach kein Ton, das Programm bringt mich noch um, dabei klappts sonst immer so gut


----------



## coro (12. Juli 2004)

*was anderes:*

hm, vielleicht habe ich ja einfach die falsche Audio Samplerate eingestellt, kann ich das nachträglich noch ändern, also auf 44100 Khz setzen

nochwas, ist es möglich, das ganze Videomaterial, so wie es ist mit allen überblendungen, aus einem Projekt in einer zweites einfügen?


----------



## Copymaster (12. Juli 2004)

Du kannst einfach die Projektdatei (normalerweise unter eigene Dateien\Adobe.....) kopieren und auch umbenennen!
Sonst kannst man glaube ich auch alles markieren (Strg+A) kopieren (Strg+C) dann (ohne Premiere zu schließen) ein neues Projekt erstellen und einfügen (Strg+V), das habe ich allerdings bis jetzt noch nie ausprobiert!


----------



## McFried (17. August 2004)

das mit (strg+c) usw funkt. nicht, habe ich auch schon versucht....
Du solltest mal die Verbindung zu deinem Camcorder unterbrechen ->fireWire kabel raus!


----------

